# Generator



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Whos got the best price on a Honda 2000?


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I don't know but Im looking also.

I found one on craigs list for $450 is that good for a used one?

Whats the average price?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought mine (one of the best things I have ever bought) on a Power Buy off the Hulltruth.com.(do a search and youcan find it)I think I paid right at $800 and it included the 12v charger cables and cover with free shipping. I use it on overnight trips on a Contender 25 as well as for odds and ends all around the house and barn.

MScontender


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *mscontender (5/10/2008)*I bought mine (one of the best things I have ever bought) on a Power Buy off the Hulltruth.com.(do a search and youcan find it)I think I paid right at $800 and it included the 12v charger cables and cover with free shipping. I use it on overnight trips on a Contender 25 as well as for odds and ends all around the house and barn.
> 
> MScontender


Yeah i remember the power buy. I guess it's over now, I searched and didn't see anything except old post about it. I cked with Wise (they were ones doing it) so far they have the best price $869.99. 

Just lookin to see if anybody knew anywhere cheaper


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

check with keith gomez at gulf shores power/motor sports. i bought mine there when i bought my fz6 last november. seems like i paid 8-something plus plus. great bunch of folks there and i like the idea of purchasing a unit like that local. tell keith fred from pensacola sent you if you go. (i dont get anything, but i will need all the help i can get when i go to look at the new busa)


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

PM Generator Man. His name is Brandon. He deals with Honda, and he raves about them. You can generally find him posting in the diving section. He would be an excellent resource for this question.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

BTT one time beforeImake thecall to Wise Sales

$869.99+ $10.00 shippin insurance del. is there price. 

I've been quoted $945 - 1103.00 aroundf here so for 

I just about have my lights ready so it's time to make a move


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

If you can find a genuine Honda at that price, hell yea. Make sure to register it through Honda (when the sale is complete)for the warranty and its not something refurbished. I have had a case with that. Warranty was in someone else name an all and reported stolen. There are alot of shysters out there. BE careful of online sales. When they tell you they registered it for you, double check. 

I have repaired alot of 2kw's and 3kw euinverters. Nice setup. I wouldadvise getting someone to getit ready for salt water too.Hint hint.....oh yeah I can do that too.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Brandon but I'm over here in Mobile.

http://www.wisesales.com/

This is the company that's that's got them. I found it on The Hull Truth last year. They were adv. a power buy ( very good price)and alot of the member got in on it.

As for the Saltwater set up only thing I'm going to to do is change out any screws or bolts with SS that might become and issue and put Never Seize on the the threads of the others. 

Wash it off after I go and it stays in a garage the rest of the time.

BTW If gotten over 17 yrs out of my old Generac and it's all metal.(It's had a few touch on the paint in it's live time) 

I will take any suggestion you have ( never to old to learn something new)


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

I use Amsoil MP. I have put a fine coat on the inside and itseems to prevent alot of salt damage.Its the best I have found. Your right though changing out the screws with ss is another. I have seen some of the 2k eu's that stay onboard sail boats. They can get pretty nasty. Im certified in Honda and do all the warranty work they send. It use to be just a few that did it in P'cola and then Honda opened it up. There is like four or five in town now.Have any questions just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Brandon

Thanks for the imput.


----------



## Good Answer! (Mar 25, 2008)

They are doing a Group buy over on THT now. The 2000i is $850 plus $10 shipping.

Check them out.....


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Bought mine from Wise, still going great after2 years now. Think I paid about $860 total then.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Gentlemen, There now is a competitve quality and price inverter based digital control generator on the market check out the Kipor Product. I dont want to cause any problems here so PM me @ [email protected] if you have any questions. Thanks


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Good Answer! (5/27/2008)*They are doing a Group buy over on THT now. The 2000i is $850 plus $10 shipping.
> 
> Check them out.....


Sheeett 

Ordered mine today

$19.99 more Oh well few hours early and 19.99 poorer 

Should be here Fri. Now all I have to do is finish my light set


----------

